# cohabitation



## stef (May 3, 2011)

hi

i would like to know if i can put my male (18month) and my female (12 month) together ?


----------



## Strange_Evil (May 3, 2011)

No expert,but i think telling the size and over all temperament of the tegu's would help greatly when it comes to this.


----------



## james.w (May 3, 2011)

The problem would be if the male tries to breed with the female I would think.


----------



## Orion (May 3, 2011)

I dont think you would have any problems. I have a mature male in with 2 females that are not and they get along with him very well....its just the females dont get along with each other.


----------



## Toby_H (May 3, 2011)

In my opinion, it is irresponsible and unwise to have two Tegus and one enclosure...

In most cases, the majority of the time the Tegus will get along fine... But what do you do when they don't? 

Having two enclosures that are each big enough to comfortably house a single Tegu, but keeping the Tegu together most of the time, sounds like an awesome idea. But when, for whatever reason, they do not get along, you need a second suitable enclosure so they can be seperated.

...at least that's my opinion....


----------



## stef (May 4, 2011)

ok thanks
I think they're better separated ...and I present them in 2 or 3 years !


----------



## Rhetoric (May 5, 2011)

I don't think you would need to keep them separate at all times, you might be alright having them hang out together as long as there aren't any breeding behaviors. I just wouldn't house them together.


----------



## stef (May 5, 2011)

ok i try to present them but the female was trying to bite the male , i have separated but how can i do ???


----------



## slideaboot (May 5, 2011)

I know a lot of people that keep their tegus together year round without incident.

That said, Toby makes a good point that if you are going to house them together, the only responsible way to do it is to have an equally adequate, SPARE enclosure that you could utilize in the event that your tegus have any issue that would warrant separation. 

But, like I said, there are plenty of people who've housed their tegus together without any problem. But, there is ALWAYS the risk of something going wrong. It's up to you to decide if you're willing to take that risk...


----------



## Toby_H (May 5, 2011)

There is a recent thread here that includces a link to a video where one Tegu biter another tegus tounge off... they weemed to be fine together until the last moment or two before the attack...

I would feel terrible if I came home from work and found out there was a territorial attack early that morning and an injured Tegu spent the day being tortured... 

Unless they are kept in an absolute massive enclosure that allowed more than enough space for each Tegu to completely avoid the other and still have all it's needs met, I just don't think it would be worth the risk...


----------



## adam1120 (May 5, 2011)

aww ima big guy lol im 20 6'1 230 bench alot and squat more lol and i would have cried if my tegus did that i gett attached to my reptilesD after seeing that video im never goin to feed my tegus togehter when i get another one lol


----------



## 28sensle (Apr 1, 2022)

Toby_H said:


> In my opinion, it is irresponsible and unwise to have two Tegus and one enclosure...
> 
> In most cases, the majority of the time the Tegus will get along fine... But what do you do when they don't?
> 
> ...


One thing you could do instead of having two enclosures you can have a separator so you can just put a wall in between if they fight


----------

